# Maintenance of 10 gal tank vs 5 gal



## thefishnoob (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi all. I was thinking of upgrading my 5.5 gallon tank to a 10 gallon. Because the current tank is new i have been working hard with keeping the tank nice and clean. If i get a 10 gallon tank, how much more work am I gonna have to do? Will it be super hard to get water changed? 

Thanks. -thefishnoob


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

For many people, larger fish tank are easier to care for...
A larger volume means more water to get the temps, nitrate, nitrite and ammonia in check! It also means that if you have some territorial fishies, the others can easily get out of the way and there more space for the fish to move away from the bullies! And if the power goes out, it will take longer for the temp to drop as it is a bigger tank - or a more gradual drop - and if you keep it near a window or somewhere wear temp fluctuate, a larger volume of water will equal less fluctuation!


----------



## thefishnoob (Dec 24, 2013)

Ahh. Thanks! Now for trying to get my dad to buy me one. In the short run, and also in the long run, is it easier or harder? Can you lay out some pros and cons for me? Thanks for replying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

I agree with AussieJJDud, a 10 is easier. I would enlighten Dad to the fact that not only is a 10gal more stable, easier take care of you will also send less money on chemicals and filter supplies. 5.5gals are too small for most effective filtering systems and a 10 allows the space and volume for multiple systems thus stabilizing the entire environment. You may also want to point out that the vast majority of beautiful fish in the pet store just can't live in a 5.5gal. You could also develop the need for plants and a larger tank if the way to go on that unless you want a jungle you can't see through ot see the fish.

Good luck, ask for a 20L and negotiate down to a 10gal.


----------



## thefishnoob (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks man. Mind sharing some knowledge about snails and bottom feeders?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Agree with above plus this...
1. You can have better quality algae eaters in a 10 gallon meaning less work for you
2. You can grow plants easier with proper lighting and flourish very (which is near impossible to measure for anything smaller) which will in turn suck up ammonia and cut back on your work
3. Less wild water fluctuations because of volume
4. More space to decorate and create things for fish to explore. Many décor items are too big or to odd shaped to work in the little tanks
5. Manageable water changes, especially if you use a gravel vac to suck it right into the bucket. You don't end up emptying it in half a second like a small tank, but the volume of water removed isn't hard to manage and pour out like a larger tank (I still have some problems when I do my pwc in my 25 because of all the weight and multiple trips)
6. The old tank can be used for isolation
7. The note room a fish has, the more their personalities come out IMO
8. No so expensive to fill with substrate that you have to resort to pfs or playsand. I highly recommend Caribsea Supernaturals. It says marine but it's neutral and looks fantastic. Plus, you can easily keep your floor clean by hovering your gravel vac above it and making a little water tornado
9. Variety
10. You can spot vac with a turkey baster and when you have to clean, you can do it all with a toothbrush and kitchen sponge while no having to be in water up past your elbow like big tanks
11. Cycles easier than a 5 gal and less likely to crash

And that's just off the top of my head! XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thefishnoob (Dec 24, 2013)

Some of them I couldn't tell we're pros or cons for the ten gal tank lol! But thank you so much. This Is a real help. Do you think a sturdy wooden bookcase can support the tank? If not I will place it where my five gallon tank is on my table. How much longer than my 5 gal do you think? (Not the oddly shaped ones, the rectangle ones) you can check out the picture album for sizes. 

Wow thanks so much for the info
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

All pros! lol XD

I have had a 1 gal, a 10 and a 25 so I know the pros of bigger and smaller. Only con I can think of is you are more limited in the variety of fish you can have in the 10 than the larger sizes 

I think a standard 10 gal is what? 2 feet long? It's late and I'm tired so don't quote me.;p

The shelving depends on how much weight it can handle. The tank with water, substrate, and décor would be a little over 100lb. If it's rated to be able to hold that, you're good to go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i don't see any down side to a bigger tank :-D
there are some fantastically
decorated small tanks out there,with a few fish that compliment beautifully !
just my personal pref that i like big tanks.
go to the shop with your dad and show the difference between tanks,hopefully
it will work in your favour.


----------



## thefishnoob (Dec 24, 2013)

lol thanks everyone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

